# What are some of the toughest, long wear clothes out there today for the prepper?



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I always pull towards BDU pants and tops, but that's because of my military time wearing them. I always thought Carhartt's were, but after I bought 4 pairs of jeans from them a couple years back and 2 ripped at various places I'd say no now. I still like Levi's, but there's other options I'm sure you all can share for people to look into.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I would say CarHarts, but yesterday the zipper failed on a pair of their denim pants.

My Wrangler Jeans hold up well, better than the new Carharts do


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've worn Levis since the late 1940s. The denim isn't nearly as heavy as it use to be, but I can get them in the size I like/need (33" waist) instead of having to go to an even size (32,34,36, etc.), they are comfortable, and they wear well. And since I'm retired, I wear them about 95% of the time. I also wear 5.11 cargo pants--the original heavy 8.5oz cotton canvas ones, and they are very durable. Unfortunately, they only come in the even sizes. And yah, I know, "cotton kills", but it's also comfortable, durable, and I wear it daily. I don't feel the need to be prepared to "take to the woods" every moment of every day. I intend to hunker down in place for a while anyway. I can't carry all my guns, ammo, and supplies in a backpack anyway.:smile:


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think near everything Carhartt makes now is overseas produced and the quality isn't all that and a bag of chips from what I've seen. I bought a what should have been nice cotton lined jacket from them too in a larger size for me at my size, but was horrible also. It didn't rip apart, but the size was much smaller than it should have been and the outer cotton color (black) faded in a odd stripped pattern and grayed after 1 wash. Needless to say I won't be buying anything more from Carhartt. The only thing I got from them also that has actually worn and fit well is an OD green color button shirt, but that doesn't make up for all the rest. I hear good things about Duluth Trading company clothes but haven't tried them.

Men's Workwear, Women's Work Wear, Work Clothing


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

good reports on Duluth

I gave up on carharts years ago.

levi's, dickie's ,wrangler stuff from 5 11


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Wrangler's and Lee Dungaree's "can't bust em"

punch


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Carhartt jackets and Wrangler Jeans.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

oh and i have a jacket made my Justins. its just like carhart and they make other great clothing and if memory serves along with boots


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

LL Bean or 5.11. Both will cost a little more than others but they're extremely durable.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

never had a pair of lee jeans go bad on me. On the other hand I've never failed to spot a pair walking through brown woods before


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

If you want the ULTIMATE!

DULUTH TRADING COMPANY!

Men's Workwear, Women's Work Wear, Work Clothing

The firehose pants are almost bulletproof! SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe about time to try some Duluth Trading company clothes.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I like Walls for coveralls. Yeah, I know, but crawl around under an ATV in the mud cutting away the barbed wire you just ran over from your CV joints and they start making serious sense. But you still look like a dork wearing them.

Duluth Trading Company makes great pants and flannel shirts. 

Don't expect much love from the ladies while wearing these though. 

I wear 5.11 Tactical TDUs for trekking in the woods on foot. Digital woodlands camo. Tough.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I like Walls for coveralls. Yeah, I know, but crawl around under an ATV in the mud cutting away the barbed wire you just ran over from your CV joints and they start making serious sense. But you still look like a dork wearing them.
> 
> Duluth Trading Company makes great pants and flannel shirts.
> 
> ...


It's not the pants and shirt so much as whats in them that I've found. Big ocean too and lots of fish in them with different tastes.

:mrgreen:


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

Having been a avid hiker in the scouts I never had a pair of pants last more than 40-100 wears until there is starting to show damage from just usual wear (when not climbing through trees, bushes, thorns and other rip hazards.) 
I've never owned a pair of work/outdoors that have lasted longer than two years. I'm hoping that hemp fabric clothing makes its way to our U.S. market soon since it is a fiber a hundred times stronger than cotton and with modern refinement we can produce fabric that is soft. (pretty much the reason hemp was replaced by cotton in the US was due to the material being too scratchy to wear)
I hope to be able to fully replace my wardrobe with hemp clothing before a SHTF event occurs... now if our government would just end the monstrous waste of money called the "war on drugs" so some industry can sprout...

Here's an article with more info on hemp

Textile Properties : Hemp Fabric : Hemp Clothing : HempTraders.com

Superior Properties

Hemp fiber is one of the strongest and most durable of all natural textile fibers. Products made from hemp will outlast their competition by many years. Not only is hemp strong, but it also holds its shape, stretching less than any other natural fiber. This prevents hemp garments from stretching out or becoming distorted with use. Hemp may be known for its durability, but its comfort and style are second to none. The more hemp is used, the softer it gets. Hemp doesn't wear out, it wears in. Hemp is also naturally resistant to mold and ultraviolet light.

Due to the porous nature of the fiber, hemp is more water absorbent, and will dye and retain its color better than any fabric including cotton. This porous nature allows hemp to "breathe," so that it is cool in warm weather. Furthermore, air which is trapped in the fibers is warmed by the body, making hemp garments naturally warm in cooler weather.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

HarshGeometry said:


> hemp
> 
> Superior Properties
> 
> air which is trapped in the fibers is warmed by the body, as I smoke it.


Ah you're just looking to smoke your clothes when no ones looking.









Ok I added the end part. :mrgreen:

Just kidding around of course. I've heard it's a tough fiber and don't know why the material isn't used more as it's not illegal as I understand it.


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually idk why I didn't just look online for hemp clothing -_-

Dash Hemp Santa Cruz

some very nice clothes that will outlast cotton every time.
edit: never mind they're made in china...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Places like fleet farm and others have been selling surplus Military clothing and supplies , Much of it foreign Military. If you know how to shop for deals you can buy some darn good stuff that will keep you warm and dry for a very low cost.
Out standing 3 finger mitts that allow you to stay warm and still work or shoot. Wool outer garments and blankets.
you may not get a date wearing this stuff but you can get a good price on stuff that will work and last.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Ah you're just looking to smoke your clothes when no ones looking.
> 
> View attachment 762
> 
> ...


The cotton and, believe it or not, big oil industries.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Simple for me I shop Good Will and Saint Vincents. There are a lot of good servicable AMERICAN Made things there. 
Just a simple reminder to those who opt to go the camoflage rout.
The purpose of camop is to blend in. RIGHT?
So wearing BDU and going to town is not blending very well is it.
So please think a bit before going out dressed like GI Joe.
It just floors me to see the wanna be grunts at gun shows all decked out like the raid is going to happen any minute.
A wolf in sheeps clothing works if in a flock. 
If you are running with a wolf pack then better dress like a wolf.
BLEND and do it cheaply, survival is not a metrosexual sport.


----------



## coyote645 (Dec 5, 2012)

511 clothes period. I was issued 511 clothes when I went to Iraq as a private contractor doing security details in 2006. I'm still wearing the same clothes today, hunting, cutting firewood, etc. Ya can't tear them up. Get the heavy cotton ones.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!!! Just fell in love with the 511 site.
5.11 Tactical Gear | Superior Tactical Clothing & Equipment
Really glad I clicked on this thread. Do any of you guys have opinions on their other products? Hurry up I've got the card out. lol


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

501's still my favorite. . . it seems that the ones I buy online, are much stronger & last longer than the ones I have that are store bought. and I am hard on every single thing I touch! they hold up through all my mechanic work & as always wicked comfortable!


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! Just fell in love with the 511 site.
> 5.11 Tactical Gear | Superior Tactical Clothing & Equipment
> Really glad I clicked on this thread. Do any of you guys have opinions on their other products? Hurry up I've got the card out. lol


I love 5.11 - I'm an addict.
I have 3 pairs of their cotton canvas tactical pants and I love them even though "cotton is evil". I have 2 pairs of the Taclite Pro pants and they are extremely comfortable - looking to get a couple more pairs of those. I have their Tactical Kilt that was released as a limited edition item - very well made and comfortable the one time I wore it so far. I have a pair of the ATAC 8" boots - extremely comfortable right out of the box and sizing is right on. I have 2 of the Operator belts and they are great, very stiff for carrying a holstered pistol and infinitely adjustable. I also have one of the fleece jackets - very warm and lots of storage pockets. Final thing that I just got on eBay was the "Wharn for Duty" knife, which I have carried every day since getting it... very sharp and solid feeling.

Best deals I have found are on eBay, LAPoliceGear.com, and at Gander Mountain (in store, online is expensive).

EDIT: I picked up another pair of Taclite Pro pants this morning at Gander Mountain because they finally got my size in a color I was waiting for... but got them home and noticed they had a big cut along the front parallel to the zipper! :sad: On the plus side I see that LA Police Gear has them for the same price and free shipping with a $60 purchase - so I'll get 2 pairs instead


----------

